# Need a good antivirus which can run on RAM equal or less than 128 MB



## ajayritik (May 27, 2009)

One of my friend's has a PC which has only 128 MB RAM. There is some stuff on his Drive which I need to copy to my PC. However there are some Trojans, viruses etc on his PC. When I copy it on a flash drive and then try to dump it to my PC, the anti virus on my PC doesn't allow me to copy onto my Hard drive. My friend needs the hard drive on his PC Every time so it's not possible for me to try connecting his drive to my PC and then running scan. I tried installing Kaspersky but it's telling minimum 256 MB RAM Required. Does anyone one know of a good anti virus program that will work on 128 MB RAM.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 28, 2009)

Well, a lite AV wud not necessarily be effective one...neways...

U can try Avast AV... its free for d/load and use.. but the thing is it jus does not delete the virus everytime.. just detects it..and tried to delete/quarantine it during system boot.. but nevertheless...it will be effective in ur case... so giv it a shot. . 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## dishwara (May 28, 2009)

Try avira. Or better try old versions of antivirus like kaspersky 6, avira 6, nod32 2 etc...
www.filehippo.com for old versions.


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2009)

Just a small information. 
Whenever I click on any of the drives to access it, the system restarts by itself. This can be virus or trojan on his PC Right?
Can there be a trojan or a virus program that makes the system restart upon accessing the drives?
Is there anyway in which I can remove the trojan/virus from the Pen drive before I can copy it on my PC? If I copy the contents from the Pen drive to the PC is there a possibility that my PC may get infected as well.


----------



## dishwara (May 28, 2009)

Restarting happens in ur system or his on accessing drives?
Kaspersky, avira gives offline antivirus to remove virus from infected computers.
*support.kaspersky.com/viruses/avptool?level=2

*www.free-av.com/en/tools/12/avira_antivir_rescue_system.html

But these may require more than 128MB ram.
Atleast temporarily increase ram for virus removal.
Also after virus removal run antispyware/malware tool.
superantispyware, search bot & destroy...


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2009)

dishwara said:


> Restarting happens in ur system or his on accessing drives?
> Kaspersky, avira gives offline antivirus to remove virus from infected computers.
> *support.kaspersky.com/viruses/avptool?level=2
> 
> ...


 The problem is on his machine. Whenever somebody clicks on the drive to access it the system restarts by itself. When I copied some files from his PC onto my flash drive and then connected it to my machine I got an alert from my antivirus telling that there is some trojan. 
Itried installing some additional RAM but the system is not recognizing the RAM or the RAM I'm trying to install is faulty.


----------



## dishwara (May 28, 2009)

u better connect his hard disk to ur system & scan antivirus & antispyware, so that trojans removed from his hard disk.
Before doing this please update ur antivirus & antispyware & have both applications running on background.
I had nod32 & kaspersky 7 on a 192MB pc.
u better try old versions.

Use memtest86 to test the faulty RAM module.
*www.memtest86.com/


----------



## chesss (May 28, 2009)

try using a bootable antivirus like f-prot. 
Hiren's boot cd ( 90 mb) includes f-prot.
Also some linux live cds have antivirus to scan windows partitions/


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2009)

Use your AV to scan the USB drive, look for the name of the Virus/Trojan
Download a fix for the particular virus/trojan, should be less than 50kb. 

If this does not work, create a folder in a blank pen drive called autorun.inf. Then hide and write protect this folder. Also create recycle.bin... this should take care of most viruses or trojans. Then copy your data. 

If all these fail, try clamwin, but you need to install updates for clamwin to work. Portable version runs off the USB drive, so you can use to to clean the host computer.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2009)

NOD32 v2.7 wins hands down.

I installed it on my old PIII with 20GB HDD and 128MB RAM and it had the least footprint compared to other AVs (Kaspersky wouldnt let me go ahead with install due to minimum RAM issue). It's also one of the top-notch AVs out there.

I'm using it even now on my new 2 GB RAM PC, and on both systems it has same, unparalled performance


----------



## dishwara (May 29, 2009)

Yes nod32 2.7 version uses very less memory. but updating definition files is the main problem.


----------



## ajayritik (May 30, 2009)

dishwara said:


> Yes nod32 2.7 version uses very less memory. but updating definition files is the main problem.


Why is updating a problem?


----------



## NucleusKore (May 30, 2009)

This may be useful for you
*antivirus.about.com/c/ht/00/07/How_Fit_Prot_Disk0963693426.htm


----------



## Ecko (May 31, 2009)

+1 for Avast
www.avast.com


----------



## dishwara (May 31, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Why is updating a problem?



Updating virus definitions for nod32 2.7 version is officially stopped. Have to update manually or some Chinese sites.


----------



## shaunak (May 31, 2009)

^^ Wouldnt trust that!

I would also back avast. Its very light and free.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 31, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Why is updating a problem?


 
because there are no downloadable update files just updatin through the net...............


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2009)

Prongs298 said:


> because there are no downloadable update files just updatin through the net...............


Both me and my friend have a net connection so that would not be the problem.


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (May 31, 2009)

I think AVG will be the best option


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> NOD32 v2.7 wins hands down.
> 
> I installed it on my old PIII with 20GB HDD and 128MB RAM and it had the least footprint compared to other AVs (Kaspersky wouldnt let me go ahead with install due to minimum RAM issue). It's also one of the top-notch AVs out there.
> 
> I'm using it even now on my new 2 GB RAM PC, and on both systems it has same, unparalled performance





dishwara said:


> Yes nod32 2.7 version uses very less memory. but updating definition files is the main problem.



Have installed NOD 32 finally. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Use your AV to scan the USB drive, look for the name of the Virus/Trojan
> Download a fix for the particular virus/trojan, should be less than 50kb.
> 
> * If this does not work, create a folder in a blank pen drive called autorun.inf. Then hide and write protect this folder. Also create recycle.bin... this should take care of most viruses or trojans. Then copy your data. *
> ...


The suggestion given worked out. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------

